# Winchester Ranger 12 Gauge Chokes...



## SolomonMan (Oct 14, 2011)

All,
My boy (12) just recently passed his ODNR hunting course.....I am very proud!

We have owned this 12 gauge for a while and have used it a time or two. I am a fairly new hunter myself - small game...considering birds. 

Anyways, I am not overly familiar with chokes (never bought one outside the one that came with gun). I know their design purposes but I would like to get my son each of the more common chokes for the Ranger as a kind of kit (case, sock, gun lock, assortment of ammunition, cleaning kit, and the chokes).

Will all/most of the chokes marked Winchester 12 gauge work?...Are there differences based on shot (lead etc.)?...Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The ones marked winchester/mossberg/browning invector threaded will work on it. Depending on what youre hunting, id get improved cylinder, modified, and full. Its likely it already has a modified choke. Some are rated for lead shot only and others can shoot steel. 
I have a carlsons choke tube. They are inexpensive and work nicely, you can get 3 for like 40 bucks are so.


----------



## SolomonMan (Oct 14, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> The ones marked winchester/mossberg/browning invector threaded will work on it. Depending on what youre hunting, id get improved cylinder, modified, and full. Its likely it already has a modified choke. Some are rated for lead shot only and others can shoot steel.
> I have a carlsons choke tube. They are inexpensive and work nicely, you can get 3 for like 40 bucks are so.


Thanks for the information!

I will look into grabbing the other two chokes for him. It has a modified choke already. I will also pick up for him a new magazine cap.. as somebody evidently got it stuck and used a pair of pliers on it.

Again thanks for the information!
Chris


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

SolomonMan said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I will look into grabbing the other two chokes for him. It has a modified choke already. I will also pick up for him a new magazine cap.. as somebody evidently got it stuck and used a pair of pliers on it.
> 
> ...


Make sure! you get the model specific tubes, all tubes are not created equal.


----------



## SolomonMan (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone Thanks for the information!

A buddy of mine says a Ranger was a Winchester 1300 Model (labeled "historical" by Winchester). The datasheet mentions "WinChoke" for the chokes.

So It appears its a "WinChoke" Thread.

Do you happen to know if the original WinChokes from Winchester support steel shot?

My son and I have considered Waterfowl so Steel shot is probably not out of the question.

I see the WinChokes (some still in original packaging) at shows. Recently I have seen them on gunbroker as well as online.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

SolomonMan said:


> Everyone Thanks for the information!
> 
> A buddy of mine says a Ranger was a Winchester 1300 Model (labeled "historical" by Winchester). The datasheet mentions "WinChoke" for the chokes.
> 
> ...


I'm going to say that once the tubed barrels came out they were all compatible with steel. Just remember to use the proper tube when shooting steel if you do. Steel doesn't crush like lead shot at the choke end so less constriction is required to shoot steel. I shouldn't say this but an old duck hunting friend used to shoot an older Remington 1100 30" full gun and shot steel out of it for a long time and killed many ducks with it. Nothing ever happened to it. Many of the tubes have conversions etched on them stating Lead = Mod and Steel = Full.


----------



## SolomonMan (Oct 14, 2011)

All,
I did a little research.

Evidently the shotgun is a Winchester Ranger 120. It has barrel markings to use winchokes.

I have located a kit(6) of winchokes (type 1) for about $110. All New old Stock. The Ranger 120 we have evidently is a "Type 1" which are screw in gripped ends. Evidently the Type 2 & 3 use a tool and have no grip ends at end of barrel. I have been told all the winchokes are interchangeable regardless of type.

I have been also told that the MODIFIED, IMPROVED CYLINDER, AND SKEET winchester original winchokes are capable of shooting steel shot.

So I picked up a set.

I am somewhat confused by the statement "Steel doesn't crush like lead shot at the choke end so less constriction is required to shoot steel....Many of the tubes have conversions etched on them stating Lead = Mod and Steel = Full.."

The Steel shot not crushing makes sense... but isn't Full and Extra Full more restricted then Modified?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

SolomonMan said:


> All,
> I did a little research.
> 
> Evidently the shotgun is a Winchester Ranger 120. It has barrel markings to use winchokes.
> ...


Yes sir, your on the right trac.. but...
A full choke is measured by the percentage of the shot put in a 30" circle at a given yardage. Your full choke tube will shoot and qualify the percentage in the circle with lead. Lead crushes at the choke as well as the forcing cone leaving the chamber, not all but some. Steel does not crush but stays relatively round the whole time leaving less room traveling thru both the forcing cone and the choke tube. When the shot gathers at the tube it bounces all over each other trying to get thru thus raising the pressures or blowing the shot pattern. A lot of shooters use a "Marked Modified" older choke to shoot Full patterns because the steel shot leaves the barrel less constricted. Your newer chokes will be marked full, mod, etc., for steel. Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ive read about this. Havent experienced it for myself but have heard that steel will shoot tighter than lead shot.


----------

